# Infernal`s Test500 & Deca Journal.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So after several weeks of waiting for gear that never arrived i got a new source and what do you know? A week after it arrived at my door. So this is my progress journal.

I will be updating this journal with status and reports & pics every 2 weeks or so. So that i can give a full account on Fusion Pharma



Starting pic 88kg.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Blast will be 15 weeks.

1G Test

300mg deca & 600mg the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in. Subbed guy man


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Subd!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

When you starting your blast mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok so today is exactly 7 days since my last cruise shot, so i have now shot up 1G test500 & 300mg Deca and first impressions? Very smooth gear the T500 compared with the Pro.Chem tritest400: the Fusion gear was much thinner & alot easier too inject then the PC Tt400 and at 1G i have no pip what so ever. But to be fair i had no pip with Pro.Chem gear either all though PC gear was much thicker.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> When you starting your blast mate?


Today


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lad ! What's diet/training like atm bud.

I was on test + npp cycle. But I'm experiancing the infamous deca dick. And that's not good when ur in a fairly new relationship :laugh: so I've switched to another fast acting, PC onerip. Also got 3/4 bottle fusion fast rip here from last cycle to use up :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Good lad ! What's diet/training like atm bud.
> 
> I was on test + npp cycle. But I'm experiancing the infamous deca dick. And that's not good when ur in a fairly new relationship :laugh: so I've switched to another fast acting, PC onerip. Also got 3/4 bottle fusion fast rip here from last cycle to use up :thumb:


Currently im trying to hit between 350 to 450 Grams of protein ED, and get as much carbs in as possible at the very least 4000 plus cals ED. This week im having 700grams of jasmine rice ED & 1 kilo clean cut pork ED, pluss the whey shakes 3 shakes ED containing 77 grams of protein & 330 cals each.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ok so today is exactly 7 days since my last cruise shot, so i have now shot up 1G test500 & 300mg Deca and first impressions? Very smooth gear the T500 compared with the Pro.Chem tritest400: the Fusion gear was much thinner & alot easier too inject then the PC Tt400 and at 1G i have no pip what so ever. But to be fair i had no pip with Pro.Chem gear either all though PC gear was much thicker.


i find the eo in it helps so much with making it thinner and helping pip


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> i find the eo in it helps so much with making it thinner and helping pip


Idk if i will need it with Fusion gear i did a 3ml Quad injection with Test & Deca, and im more then fine  Infact no pip what so ever im surprised actually.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk if i will need it with Fusion gear i did a 3ml Quad injection with Test & Deca, and im more then fine  Infact no pip what so ever im surprised actually.


no not extra eo, i mean the blend has eo in it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> no not extra eo, i mean the blend has eo in it


Ah sorry must have missread it , but i gotta tell ya again smooottthhh gear mate.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah sorry must have missread it , but i gotta tell ya again smooottthhh gear mate.


agreed!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

looking forward to reading up on this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I mean since im blasting & cruising should not the Test then take faster effect? Since im essentially on cycle all the time?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I mean since im blasting & cruising should not the Test then take faster effect? Since im essentially on cycle all the time?


dought it mate as the higher dose has to kick in


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> dought it mate as the higher dose has to kick in


Was just thinking since Test i think enters your system and is active within 2 hours if injection ?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Was just thinking since Test i think enters your system and is active within 2 hours if injection ?


yes but kick in time is more so you will be at cruise dose for next week or 2 till the upped dose takes effect


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> yes but kick in time is more so you will be at cruise dose for next week or 2 till the upped dose takes effect


Ah goodie! I thought i would have too wait a month or so for it to kick in lol. But the Deca probably won`t take full effect until around week 7 though


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah goodie! I thought i would have too wait a month or so for it to kick in lol. But the Deca probably won`t take full effect until around week 7 though


could be up to a month but i saw a lad on here ran fusions tes400 and put on a stone in 4weeks

torres's mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Might try the test500 lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok i don`t really know if its down to raised Test levels into the blood stream or what ever but i had a new personal best today, i did legs today and i did 7 reps with 200kg on suicide squats, and i did 8 reps ass to the grass all the bloody way down with 110kg squats today. Each of them i had 7 sets.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Might try the test500 lol


You better do that


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3220192 said:


> Ok i don`t really know if its down to raised Test levels into the blood stream or what ever but i had a new personal best today, i did legs today and i did 7 reps with 200kg on suicide squats, and i did 8 reps ass to the grass all the bloody way down with 110kg squats today. Each of them i had 7 sets.


Nice one mate the gears put your head in the right place


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Nice one mate the gears put your head in the right place


I see it like this and please don`t take it the wrong way, as it may seem abit ignorant . But the more i use the harder i train and now that im using more then ever? Im training harder then ever.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Makes sense mate, i find it harder to get motivated without sticking a needle in my ass ha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well today i woke up at 5 in the morning went down to make my self 200grams of porridge ate it went back to sleep, front of my quads are killing me today! But thats cause i gave everything i had yesterday`s leg session. I still have no pip.

Todays training will be upper chest & triceps. Food today will be 1 kilo pork & 700grams rice, 3 shakes with 77grams of protein & 330 cals each, spread throughout the day with lunch , PWO and after workout along with my meals.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

May have made a mistake pushing my self so insanely hard yesterday lol, now i can barely walk cause the front and innside of my quads are killing me :whistling: Infact i can barely walk from the session yesterday. Iknow its not pip This is just the result of me training insanely hard :lol: I can barely lift my legs op the stairs


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol good going mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol good going mate


I did 7 sets of squats in half an hour yestarday. I went so deep that i could barely feel the floor touching my @ss :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

subbed m8, good luck,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fukcing great i was at the doctor and apparently i have the flu :/ Hell of start for my cycle :/


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ah m8 gutted, i always find it better to just crack on and keep going when i get flu, seems to clear a lot faster. I'm interested to see how this lab turns out, not much info about them floating around yet.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breeny said:


> ah m8 gutted, i always find it better to just crack on and keep going when i get flu, seems to clear a lot faster. I'm interested to see how this lab turns out, not much info about them floating around yet.


Well today i have no hunger i have a high fever and i wanna throw up when ever i smell food. Hope it will clear up until monday. Oh and i will be updating very often so feedback on this lab will be available throughout the blast, and so far so good


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ever had test flu before?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Ever had test flu before?


No idk what it feels like will it pass? Cause i don`t think you feel like you have regular flu when you have TestFlu?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Surley test flu doesnt have the feeling sick when smelling food, thouggmht test flu was feeling really ****ty in yourself only? But the timing is right lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck mate, planning to run test & deca later on in winter, wc gear, so will be watching h34r:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

How you feeling 2day then mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> How you feeling 2day then mate


Alot better still feeling under the weather like i small fever , feeling lethargic and i have a slight buzz in my head. I feel like i can get some food down me now though.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I fibd that in the morning is worst aswell when im ill so you should feel alot better as day goes on, gym 2day?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> I fibd that in the morning is worst aswell when im ill so you should feel alot better as day goes on, gym 2day?


Yeah iv gotta drag my @ss to the gym today, try and force down as much food as i can. Think i will do Chest & triceps today. Seriously this Fusion Gear is strong as hell reminds me of homebrew thats a good thing.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah iv gotta drag my @ss to the gym today, try and force down as much food as i can. Think i will do Chest & triceps today. Seriously this Fusion Gear is strong as hell reminds me of homebrew thats a good thing.


cant wait for your gains to start


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds gross.... but whenever i have a fever or feel one coming on....

When your boiling brocolli/any green veg. A LOT of nutrients from the veg come out in the water . DRINK IT . serioulsy it helps. green veg contains over 70% of the nutrients ur immunse system needs. I learnt that in year 6


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> sounds gross.... but whenever i have a fever or feel one coming on....
> 
> When your boiling brocolli/any green veg. A LOT of nutrients from the veg come out in the water . DRINK IT . serioulsy it helps. green veg contains over 70% of the nutrients ur immunse system needs. I learnt that in year 6


fcuk that id put up with being ill! :tongue:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> fcuk that id put up with being ill! :tongue:


:laugh:

Tastes like sh1te/poo/sick/snot all mixed up with that antibacterial hand wash u get from the hosp

AND it smells like sneeze lol


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Tastes like sh1te/poo/sick/snot all mixed up with that antibacterial hand wash u get from the hosp
> 
> AND it smells like sneeze lol


then again if your that ill you will be tasting that most of the time anyway ha :scared:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awreet [email protected]! chances of having a journal starting the same week :beer: thats some cycle ur doing mate, u considered using short esters for a blast? suppose 15weeks is abit of a monster blast :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& subd!! start pics?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> cant wait for your gains to start


Tell me about it mate gonna be sweet when the Deca kicks in properly not to mention the 1G of test lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

No stats, start pics or macro's on first page mate?????

How many grams of carbs? and all that pork! No chicken or beef? What's the macro breakdown and your starting stats?

Good luck with it all though mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet [email protected]! chances of having a journal starting the same week :beer: thats some cycle ur doing mate, u considered using short esters for a blast? suppose 15weeks is abit of a monster blast :lol:


Hehe i guess iv always done it this way 15 week cycles on and off has always been what iv done , and now that im blasting and cruising i cruise for 10-12 weeks then i blast for 15  Oh and i will be adding starting pic today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe i guess iv always done it this way 15 week cycles on and off has always been what iv done , and now that im blasting and cruising i cruise for 10-12 weeks then i blast for 15  Oh and i will be adding starting pic today


good stuff! whats your cycle history? fair bit by the sound of it...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff! whats your cycle history? fair bit by the sound of it...


Too much to write tbh :lol: But cause of alot of things happening in my life throughout the years, iv never been able to be consistent for more then a year max.

But now i have the chance to be consistent with both diet & training.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

we'll be here to egg ya on anyway mate....and a$$ rape when u stray off track


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Tastes like sh1te/poo/sick/snot all mixed up with that antibacterial hand wash u get from the hosp
> 
> AND it smells like sneeze lol


Ever thought of going into advertising ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Starting pic 88kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Starting pic 88kg
> 
> View attachment 86589


good shape mate, maybe due a cut after this blast to bring it all out?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good shape mate, maybe due a cut after this blast to bring it all out?


Yeah thats what im thinking


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Starting pic 88kg
> 
> View attachment 86589


good frame shape, ad it to OP


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> good frame shape, ad it to OP


Done  And thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ffsake felt even worse then yesterday today no energy , fever going from hot to cold in a blink of a eye. One hell of a start huh?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> ffsake felt even worse then yesterday today no energy , fever going from hot to cold in a blink of a eye. One hell of a start huh?


i think u should quit now for your own health, and send me all your gear, of course just for your safety and wellbeing. :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breeny said:


> i think u should quit now for your own health, and send me all your gear, of course just for your safety and wellbeing. :whistling:


No way lol im gonna stick this out  Im gonna make this blast great i will stay motivated even if it shortdicks every cannibal on the Kongo!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

guess what guys you know the my legs well? One of them got infected by the T500 thats why iv been having flu like symptoms and felt like sh!t. I don`t put it down to the gear though just me doing the injection to fast without cleaning etc... I got the same once in my ars cheek with the PCtritest400 but again i was short on time that time as well so bad injection their as well. So im gonna continue the blast now im on penesillin i should be okey by monday to train


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

How can you be sure its an infection mate and not pip? And wether it was the test if you shot 3ml test an deca in same leg?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> How can you be sure its an infection mate and not pip? And wether it was the test if you shot 3ml test an deca in same leg?


Nah i wrote wrong i did 2 ml T500 in the leg that got infected. And i went to the doctors and did a crp test (test for infection) Yep sure enough it was infected :/ It may be due to a bad injection mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whats a crp test?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:



> Whats a crp test?


its a test that gives confirmation and level of a infection in the body, idk the details about the test but he said my infection level in simple terms was 8/10


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

why dont you give subq injections a try


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

If it was infected your leg would be a mess, your infection levels could of been the flu infection as it is an infection and may be a way to tell how bad you havr it, that make sense?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> If it was infected your leg would be a mess, your infection levels could of been the flu infection as it is an infection and may be a way to tell how bad you havr it, that make sense?


Nah lol the doctor took a look at my leg and without me saying what leg it was, he said : Your right leg is infected and im just like :w00t:

But hell its not the gear cause it looks clean as hell and the leg i injected Deca inn did not become infected. So basically its my own fault doing it to fast and without cleaning properly before injection.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyway leg feeling much better now after iv gotten 1000mg Antibiotics 3 times ED hunger is back and as iv said leg is much better after only A day of antibotics. So i am confident i will get back in the gym Monday!!!  Let the gains begin!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> why dont you give subq injections a try


1G Test subq? Aint that abit much?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gear looks clean as hell! Lol, did you expect it to have dirt in it!!

That's cracked me up tbf!

Hope it gets better, whether or not it's the gear or your technique dont rush the jabs mate! If you keep to the correct procedure next jab and get infected again then at least you will know if the vial is contaminated

Good start hey, but things can only get better!

Ps, how many ml deca are you pinning? I've done 4ml WC gear in quads without an issue, can't you do it all in one jab?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hotdog147:3230381 said:


> Gear looks clean as hell! Lol, did you expect it to have dirt in it!!
> 
> That's cracked me up tbf!
> 
> ...


He means some gear if filterd not right can be cloudy so that would cause an infection obvioisly so he is saying that its not the problem


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> He means some gear if filterd not right can be cloudy so that would cause an infection obvioisly so he is saying that its not the problem


Exactly mate some gear is not filtered right so then infection can become a issue , hell im pinning it again in my gluts this coming week 

And the Deca & T500 is from the same batch so if it was the gear i should have had a issue with both legs.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whens your jab day again mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Whens your jab day again mate?


Wensday mate will be jabbing gluts this time


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I juat started there fastrip


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> I juat started there fastrip


I may do their BulkRip400 next blast might have to buy more Masteron to use, cause i find it helps me alot with the Tren sides. I promised my self that if i ever did Tren again i would use masteron like i did the first time i touched the stuff lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I havnt long finished the bulkrip and was emmanse!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> I havnt long finished the bulkrip and was emmanse!


Tell me about it mate its only been like 4 days and im snappy as fawk , i just want to argue


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

training today mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> training today mate?


Training today my leg is healing up nicely & iv just done my glut injections one day early. Again no PIP from either compounds. This gear is REALLY GOOD! Its been a very long time since i have had insomnia from Test, my energy levels are through the roof and im feeling pumped and tight allday, blood veins on my arms are coming out(means iv got higher blood pressure right?)

So as iv said training today will be training Chest & triceps and abs.

Meals today have been 1kg lean cut pork with rice 700grams rice and broccoli 200grams spread throughout the day, still have some left for the rest of the evening & after workout.

Supplements today have been San Nutrition 100% Whey with 100grams of oats in each shake so 90 grams of protein and 705 cals per shake.

Going to report the workout later.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3238968 said:


> Training today my leg is healing up nicely & iv just done my glut injections one day early. Again no PIP from either compounds. This gear is REALLY GOOD! Its been a very long time since i have had insomnia from Test, my energy levels are through the roof and im feeling pumped and tight allday, blood veins on my arms are coming out(means iv got higher blood pressure right?)
> 
> So as iv said training today will be training Chest & triceps and abs.
> 
> ...


Nice mate, all seems brilliant! Al check in later to see how training went


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Any updates on this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry about the late update leg still bothering me so have not been able to train back or legs , but i did however train chest and triceps & im gonna do shoulders & biceps today, legs healing up nice so will be back in full action monday.

Report on My last session.

Incline dumbell flies 3 sets 15kg 20reps

Incline benchpress 4 sets 60kg 15 reps, 80kg 12 reps, 100kg 8 reps, 100kg 7 reps.

Incline dumbell press 3 sets 35kg 10reps, 35kg 10 reps, 35kg 8 reps.

Triceps.

smallpress 4 sets 50kg 12-15 reps.

Incline skull crushers 3 sets 27kg 15-20 reps.

Cable triceps extensions with rope 3 sets.

Same with straight bar 4 sets. (i dont count the reps on these.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

so your jab in glute with t500 is ok mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> so your jab in glute with t500 is ok mate?


Yeah smoootthhhhh sailing  Im thinking of adding Test Prop the last 6 weeks of my blast, before i slow down to a cruise


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice mate, not got time for the gym myself tonight so quite night in for me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So what do you think Paver ? Worth it doing 150mg prop EOD the last 6 weeks?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3249965 said:


> So what do you think Paver ? Worth it doing 150mg prop EOD the last 6 weeks?


Id say so yes, there test prop is pipless so no extra pain than what your using now, smash it mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Id say so yes, there test prop is pipless so no extra pain than what your using now, smash it mate


Then i will


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Training this weekend mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

subbed mate, better late then never lol

not sure if you mentioned it or not, are you blasting and cruising for life per say or just for a few blasts?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a great workout today ! The layout for this week is Monday Lower chest and triceps, abs. Tuesday Upper & lower back & Traps. Wensday Shoulders & biceps Abs, Thursday Quads hams & calf`s , abs.

Report from today: I did: Chest: Flat Bench 5 sets 2 warmups & 3 main. Warm up sets 60kg 15 reps, 80 kg 12 reps, main sets 110 kg 8 reps 2 sets, 120 kg 3 reps 1 set.

Flat bench dumbells 35 kg 3 sets 10 reps each.

Cable flies 5 sets 35 kg on each.

Triceps: Small press 4 sets. 40kg 2 sets 15-18 reps each, 50kg 12reps, 60kg 7 reps.

 Reverse grip benchpress 40kg 3 sets 8-10 reps.

Cable pushdown`s with straight bar 6 sets. 10-15 reps 65kg.

Abs: Crunches 100 reps divided into 3 sets. Prayer crunches 3 sets 100reps.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Update pics 2 weeks inn.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

progress looking good fella, are you using the smith machine for bench pressing outa curiosity


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> progress looking good fella, are you using the smith machine for bench pressing outa curiosity


No i always use loose barbell i only use Smith machine when i do certain triceps movements like reverse grip bench. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> No i always use loose barbell i only use Smith machine when i do certain triceps movements like reverse grip bench. Thanks for the feedback


well then thats great lifting, when i switched from smith machine to llose barbell the weight i was lifting fell dramatically, just a shame i found out the hard way and had to do the embrassing 'roll down your leg' motion to get free


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> well then thats great lifting, when i switched from smith machine to llose barbell the weight i was lifting fell dramatically, just a shame i found out the hard way and had to do the embrassing 'roll down your leg' motion to get free


TBH iv never used the smith machine for anything els then Triceps to isolate them properly.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good Progress mate. Update that avi


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good Progress mate. Update that avi


Done & btw my back pic can you see that cross going from bottom of my back to upper back? Freaked me out when i saw it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Done & btw my back pic can you see that cross going from bottom of my back to upper back? Freaked me out when i saw it


I can't see it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I can't see it


Oh well just me then  But anyway im gonna update with pics every 2-3 weeks so your welcome to sub  Im loving This cycle so far Test & Deca in nearly all future cycles for me !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh well just me then  But anyway im gonna update with pics every 2-3 weeks so your welcome to sub  Im loving This cycle so far Test & Deca in nearly all future cycles for me !


I've been watching since day 1...just quietly


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've been watching since day 1...just quietly


Thanks  Btw i think i will be adding Dbol or Tbol as a kicker next blast along with Test Prop , Test500 & Deca


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good lifts mate your a strong lad and the gear is only just kicking in, its only going to get better!


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good post mate, I've also just started my first test &deca cycle. Very pleased so far. Much better than test & eq cycles I've done before.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Good lifts mate your a strong lad and the gear is only just kicking in, its only going to get better!


I think this will be my best blast yet!  Today its back, traps & abs  Will post my lifts today also & let me tell you iv never felt gear kick inn this fast & this strong, like i said it feels like really really good homebrew!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well now i really know this gear is GTG! i am so damn hungry ! Iv eaten nearly 1Kg rice with 600grams pork today and im hungry again after every hour! I feel euphoric i have boundless energy! Today i just stood their and felt my blood boil !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok update training today went great i focused on better technique bigger range of motion & More reps. Today i did back & biceps:

Back: wide grip cable pulldowns 3 sets 10-12 reps 65 & 70kg.

Narrow grip rows with straight bar 3 sets 10-15reps 70kg, 80kg, 100kg (Full range of motion slow and controlled.

Bent over rows with dumbell 35kg 3 sets 10 reps each & on each side.

Dead lifts 5 sets first 3 without belt: 60kg 20 reps, 80kg 12 reps, 110kg 8 reps, 130kg 7 reps, 140kg 5 reps. Deads with focus on control & technique.

Biceps: Straightbar curls with the olympic bar 3 sets 20-25 reps with negatives.

French bar seated preacher curls: 27kg & 32kg 3 sets 8-10 reps with negatives on the last reps.

Cable curls 50kg 4 sets 10-15 reps.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice, soubds like yoyr loving the fusion gear aswell


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

good goin m8, look forward to seein ur progress.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Day off today workouts tomorow & Friday then im done for the week, Also doing my third shot in a hour or so


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Enjoying the fusion mate? ive just started some of their test 500 + Tren e and oxys only been on a week everyone seems to like fusion not heard a bad word on them.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I see that cross you were talking about. Sheet. Are you Jesus reincarnated?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I see that cross you were talking about. Sheet. Are you Jesus reincarnated?


LOL you see it now don`t you ?  Abit freaky that is


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

imabigguy said:


> Enjoying the fusion mate? ive just started some of their test 500 + Tren e and oxys only been on a week everyone seems to like fusion not heard a bad word on them.


Not many seems to use them and i like that cause that means they will keep making quality products  Imo if a brand becomes too big the producers have a tendency to make crapy gear :/


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

imabigguy:3266169 said:


> Enjoying the fusion mate? ive just started some of their test 500 + Tren e and oxys only been on a week everyone seems to like fusion not heard a bad word on them.


When did you start mate? How you finding the oxy? Caps or tabs?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3266348 said:


> Not many seems to use them and i like that cause that means they will keep making quality products  Imo if a brand becomes too big the producers have a tendency to make crapy gear :/


Thats a good point,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kept it really fast & simple today did legs : Squats 10 sets ,50kg 15 reps, 70kg 12reps, 90kg 8reps, 110kg 6reps, 100kg7reps, 80kg 8reps, 70kg 5 reps, 70kg 5reps, 60kg 12 reps,60kg 17reps. then leg extensions 3 sets (machine), hamstring curls (machine). Great workout problems was getting down the stairs after lol.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3268425 said:


> Kept it really fast & simple today did legs : Squats 10 sets ,50kg 15 reps, 70kg 12reps, 90kg 8reps, 110kg 6reps, 100kg7reps, 80kg 8reps, 70kg 5 reps, 70kg 5reps, 60kg 12 reps,60kg 17reps. then leg extensions 3 sets (machine), hamstring curls (machine). Great workout problems was getting down the stairs after lol.


Lol if you cant walk down the stairs wothout grasping the railing in fear of collapsing you know youve had a good leg workout


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol if you cant walk down the stairs wothout grasping the railing in fear of collapsing you know youve had a good leg workout


Hehe i think i might have had a good legworkout yes  My legs had such a pump they were nearly double the size lol.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3268829 said:


> Hehe i think i might have had a good legworkout yes  My legs had such a pump they were nearly double the size lol.


Love it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Love it!


Im actually starting to get some visible veins at the very top part of my quads as well  You know where the pelvic area almost ends and your quads begin


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3269372 said:


> Im actually starting to get some visible veins at the very top part of my quads as well  You know where the pelvic area almost ends and your quads begin


Nice, its going to be good when gains start kicking in!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Nice, its going to be good when gains start kicking in!


They already have mate iv gone from 87,5 kg to 90


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3269792 said:


> They already have mate iv gone from 87,5 kg to 90


Already? You must be in for a right increase when it peaks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Seems that way yeah


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

u using an ai bro?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> u using an ai bro?


Will be ordering that in about 2 weeks  Never had a issue as far as sides go i only get greasy skin and spots


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

on my first 3 cycles i never had an issue with gyno, (used all the same lab. prochem)

I presume u havnt used fusion before? Im not saying theres anything diffrent/wrong with it (ive ran it myself with good results)

But this cycle when i used a diffrent lab to my usual PC, i got gyno flare up.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> on my first 3 cycles i never had an issue with gyno, (used all the same lab. prochem)
> 
> I presume u havnt used fusion before? Im not saying theres anything diffrent/wrong with it (ive ran it myself with good results)
> 
> But this cycle when i used a diffrent lab to my usual PC, i got gyno flare up.


Thats why im getting my self some adex in 2 weeks time , get my paycheck then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

10sets of squats! Nice lol bet that hurt


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> They already have mate iv gone from 87,5 kg to 90


What's your height? We are similar weight, I'm 89 kg atm at 5'7''

Good progress btw, are you hoping to hit the 100kg mark this cycle?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 10sets of squats! Nice lol bet that hurt


Mate i can tell you this that when i was done i had real trouble walking down the stairs without leaning on the railing lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> What's your height? We are similar weight, I'm 89 kg atm at 5'7''
> 
> Good progress btw, are you hoping to hit the 100kg mark this cycle?


Im 171cm so about 5,6-5,7 my self, i find it really hard to pack on more muscle on such a small frame but i will get their. Yeah 100kg would be ideal and i hope i hit my goal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So guess what i have a fever and a Golfball sized abcess in my left glute , so iv been put on a medication that spesifically is used to remove a abcess if not then 300mG Dalacin Twice ED. If it does not ago away by a a couple of days i will have to operate and have it drained. I was fine shooting up the right glute but the left one now has a abcess. A slight edit s to why i think its happened is that iv never shot 2ml of 500mg per ml before, so many variables.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3273689 said:


> So guess what i have a fever and a Golfball sized abcess in my left glute , so iv been put on a medication that spesifically is used to remove a abcess if not then 300mG Dalacin Twice ED. If it does not ago away by a a couple of days i will have to operate and have it drained. I was fine shooting up the right glute but the left one now has a abcess. A slight edit s to why i think its happened is that iv never shot 2ml of 500mg per ml before, so many variables.


Very strange as youve shot the same oil before with no problems


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

When.did you jab left glute?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> When.did you jab left glute?


3 days ago im starting to think it might be too much scar tissue, idk but it hurts like hell and i spent 10 min in the emergency room th doctor said its he was 100% sure it was a abscess a big one at that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Very strange as youve shot the same oil before with no problems


I think i might start doing 1ml T500 & 1ml Deca in same barrel, Then do another 500mg of test in a separate shot.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3273963 said:


> 3 days ago im starting to think it might be too much scar tissue, idk but it hurts like hell and i spent 10 min in the emergency room th doctor said its he was 100% sure it was a abscess a big one at that.


I.get this, even know needle goes all the way in i get an egg like its sitting under skin for few days then it goes very sore till it goes down aweek later, only on my right though as i jabbed for years just my right side when i was scared to open new sites


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> I.get this, even know needle goes all the way in i get an egg like its sitting under skin for few days then it goes very sore till it goes down aweek later, only on my right though as i jabbed for years just my right side when i was scared to open new sites


Thank **** the medictaion is working but now i have to find new sites to jab but where??? Could i do a 500mg shot in my shoulder ? Biceps? Chest?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Id say if your jabbing once a week do 1ml in each delt and split the rest between other sites?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

It might just be the high concentration gear, when i used test500 another brand i used to get lumps aswell used to go away after around 4 days, prob takes longer to disperse


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just an idea but why not just go for 3ml in one quad, then use your other non abseccy glute, then back to the quad. 3ml shouldn't be too much of a stretch. Then also each site will get 2 weeks break.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

baggsy said:


> It might just be the high concentration gear, when i used test500 another brand i used to get lumps aswell used to go away after around 4 days, prob takes longer to disperse


Thats what im thinking so i might try jabbing 500mg In each of my delts then 300mg in my glute.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Update on my Abcess situation its alot smaler now the medication is working will try jabbing shoulders.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

If it was oil.under the skin.not dispersed yet would a dr say that is a sterild abcess? If had lumps like that that last 5days evrn massaging it everyday an it does worry me and gets very sore but does avventuly go down, where as you go straight to the drs im one of those 'al go tomorrow' guys haha and its only my right glute with.all the scar tissue


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> If it was oil.under the skin.not dispersed yet would a dr say that is a sterild abcess? If had lumps like that that last 5days evrn massaging it everyday an it does worry me and gets very sore but does avventuly go down, where as you go straight to the drs im one of those 'al go tomorrow' guys haha and its only my right glute with.all the scar tissue


Lol i guess but its better to be safe then sorry & bear on mind i was unable to walk. But anyway better to get rid of it now then suffer later. Anyway gonna job my shoulders today Paver. So wish me luck .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Their we go i just jabbe 1G T500 in my left shoulder & 300mg Deca in my right  Abit sore not much though


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Shoulders are the way forward, easier to see what's going on.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3282622 said:


> Their we go i just jabbe 1G T500 in my left shoulder & 300mg Deca in my right  Abit sore not much though


2ml? I though it was supposef to be built up from half a ml?

Ive never used delts though do might be wrong


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> 2ml? I though it was supposef to be built up from half a ml?
> 
> Ive never used delts though do might be wrong


So far im only abit sore thats all really  If all goes well im gonna do pecs next & stick to delts & pecs for a while, then try quads & glutes again.

Doing pecs & delts today will tell how the session went after


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Made my self a 2355 cal 116 grams of protein homemade gainer shake  Downed it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:lol: just a shaker full of oil with couple scoops whey?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: just a shaker full of oil with couple scoops whey?


4 scoops 100% whey, 300grams of oats & 100ml olive oil


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> 4 scoops 100% whey, 300grams of oats & 100ml olive oil


Your sick and twisted mate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't you pin quads mate? Dead easy and can use 2-3 sites in each one


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Your sick and twisted mate.


The way we like it on here aint it ? :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't you pin quads mate? Dead easy and can use 2-3 sites in each one


Thats the thing iv pinned so much only in quads & glutes that i need to give them a rest mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> The way we like it on here aint it ? :lol:


Its like being amongst friends there is that much depravity on here  haha!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Its like being amongst friends there is that much depravity on here  haha!


so true!


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Respect for trying pecs, I'll try calves before I try pecs.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok feeling abit sore & stiff in the shoulders from yesterdays jabs, feels like when i jabbed for the first time ever but its all good


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988:3285591 said:


> Ok feeling abit sore & stiff in the shoulders from yesterdays jabs, feels like when i jabbed for the first time ever but its all good


Thats good for 2ml! Maybe bit worse tomorrow though lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows ya gettin on bum poker?  u survive that monster shake then?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

idk if its the carrier oil or if the vial is just contaminated ? But i can`t move my shoulder its like a rock , and i have redness and large sacks of fluids hanging from between my shoulder & chest, also redness has gone down the better part of my arm. Enlarge the image and you can see it clearly. this is a big lettdown for me :crying: you can see it more on the second image.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 88743
> View attachment 88744
> 
> 
> idk if its the carrier oil or if the vial is just contaminated ? But i can`t move my shoulder its like a rock , and i have redness and large sacks of fluids hanging from between my shoulder & chest, also redness has gone down the better part of my arm. Enlarge the image and you can see it clearly. this is a big lettdown for me :crying: you can see it more on the second image.


Mate that look a whole load of wrong!

Never heard of any symptoms like the hanging fluid infection or otherwise. I'd get to the doc. Your not having much luck with this blast.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cant see pics on my phone but maybe it is the eo? I mean everytime you use 2ml in one place you get this and 2ml is twice as.much eo as 1ml?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how are ya mate? u get that's sh!t sorted..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotten it sorted guys after 6 days in hospital iv made another thread about it have a read.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Gotten it sorted guys after 6 days in hospital iv made another thread about it have a read.


fuk sake mate, link?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake mate, link?


Here it is mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/186351-allergic-reaction-contaminated-gear.html


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So iv just put a order in for another 2 bottles of T500 & one more bottle Deca300, so effectively breathing new life into the blast & extending it for as long as i need too.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SO im back! And wit progress pics so far this is how iv done through this cycle not bad considering iv had a hospital visit as well.

 stats now 91 kg.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just read through 182 posts :lol:

Subbed and good luck with the rest of your jabs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Just read through 182 posts :lol:
> 
> Subbed and good luck with the rest of your jabs


Thanks for the support mate !  Wow actually read through all the posts ? Thanks buddy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

another update pic taken right now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking solid mate, keep it up! how u feeling these days?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking solid mate, keep it up! how u feeling these days?


Pretty good im feeling great actually  Making the most out of my blast and iv found out shooting t500 in 2 separate shots is the way forward for me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

going to a new gym today old one does not have the equipment or the dumbells i require to further my training , im going all inn on this and upping my dosage after 10 more weeks to 2G Test & 400mg Tren E


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did My first peck injection in left peck today with a orange pin 1ml Deca, then did a delt injection with a blue pin pushed all the way inn. Went fine except my left peck is sore as ****! Had a great work out at the new gym though 110 kg 7 reps on bench will write my training for today later on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Update pic on entire front body Not pleased


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Get those legs destroyed mate! And forking get back here or I will post hairy bushed nuns all over this :huh: :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Get those legs destroyed mate! And forking get back here or I will post hairy bushed nuns all over this :huh: :lol:


Yes sir!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes sir!


How have the last 2 weeks been going mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> How have the last 2 weeks been going mate?


Not to good tbh so much things the moving the new job and stuff like that, getting settled but im back in action and if you look at my newest thread you can see my next blast coming up


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Best thing is to get everything else sorted in your life mate before hitting back at the weights...I find it gives you a better workout with the mind less worried. Hows aw the moving coming along anyhooooo??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Best thing is to get everything else sorted in your life mate before hitting back at the weights...I find it gives you a better workout with the mind less worried. Hows aw the moving coming along anyhooooo??


all sorted everything is tippy top back in full time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Monday Kept it simple:

Dumbell Squats with 30kg 3 sets for warm up

Calf raise 4 sets with light weight for warmup

Squats main event 4 sets 70kg 15 reps, 90kg 10reps , 105 kg 10 reps , 120kg 8 reps Fast and with full intensity.

Legg press just threw on 5 20kg plates on each side didnt count the weight 3 sets 10reps each.

Tuesday: Incline bench press 4sets. 60kg 15 reps, 80kg 10reps , 107kg 7 reps 2 sets

Incline dumbell press 3 sets. 37.5kg 10 reps, 40kg 8 reps twice last 2 sets.

Cabel cross light 35 kg each side 4 sets.

Triceps: Small press 4 sets 40kg 15 reps twice, 50kg 10reps twice.

Straight bar frenchpresses 30kg 10.15 reps each 4 sets.

Cabel pushdowns with straight bar 80kg 8 reps, 70 kg 20reps 3 sets.

Light one handed cabel extend 15 kg didnt count reps until failure.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Monday Kept it simple:
> 
> Dumbell Squats with 30kg 3 sets for warm up
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate.

Cable pushdowns in particular make me feel very weak :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Cable pushdowns in particular make me feel very weak :lol:


really ? Cable system i feel makes it very light?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Cable pushdowns in particular make me feel very weak :lol:





infernal0988 said:


> really ? Cable system i feel makes it very light?


Now i feel even more weak.... Is this what you are talking about but with a straight bar?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Now i feel even more weak.... Is this what you are talking about but with a straight bar?


Na mate i stand right over it and push it straight down from shoulder hight with a straight bar


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Na mate i stand right over it and push it straight down from shoulder hight with a straight bar


Oh ok mate.

I'm going to have to give that one a go next time


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Oh ok mate.
> 
> I'm going to have to give that one a go next time


Really good way of getting good isolation of the triceps...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

took this pick now came home after a back and biceps session.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

also took a leg slash full body pic so this is how i look now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lookin fukin huge on the back pic buddy! gettin spotty though....u taking anything to counteract? x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lookin fukin huge on the back pic buddy! gettin spotty though....u taking anything to counteract? x


gonna do some nolva soon it usually helps me alot  But tbh im not to bothered with spots


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

x2 what Janik said, your looking huge mate! :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wensday: back and biceps.

Back.

shortbar pulldowns : 65 kg 4 sets 10reps each.

HammerStrength plated one armed rows: 60kg 10 reps each side 3 sets.

barbell rows: 60kg 3 sets 10-12 reps.

Deadlifts: 70 kg 15reps, 100kg 10 reps, 120kg 8 reps, 140kg 6reps.

Biceps.

straight var curls 30kg 15reps 3 sets

Dumbell Hammer curls 20kg 12-15 reps 3 sets

straight bar cable curls 40kg 4 sets didnt count reps.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice deads bro :thumb: mine are sh!t compared to this :ban: :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> x2 what Janik said, your looking huge mate! :thumb:


Thanks!   91 kg and counting


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice deads bro :thumb: mine are sh!t compared to this :ban: :lol:


The miracle of Deca my friend  Im pretty short so its easier for me to dead more i guess? Im only 172cm tall


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> The miracle of Deca my friend  Im pretty short so its easier for me to dead more i guess? Im only 172cm tall


Yer a little smaller than me bro. I wouldnt have guess you were that small tbh! :blink:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yer a little smaller than me bro. I wouldnt have guess you were that small tbh! :blink:


Ay i am lol im a wee midget lol mates call me the Pitbull lol cause im short and compact  Idk i may be abit taller but not much more then taht last time i checked


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ay i am lol im a wee midget lol mates call me the Pitbull lol cause im short and compact  Idk i may be abit taller but not much more then taht last time i checked


Fork it man, Franco looked amazing and he was a wee short focker :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

But i am looking forward to my next blast now! 1g test 500mgTren and 500mg Mast 

Hope that blast will catapult me into the Alpha omega !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How long u gonna cruise before next blast bud?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> How long u gonna cruise before next blast bud?


Oh im not cruising im just changing compounds to keep growing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kept it really simple yesterday:

Behind the neck shoulder press (barbell) 40, 60, 60, 60kg 8 reps on all.

Dumbell shoulderpress. 3 sets 40kg 10 reps each

Shoulderpress front (barbell) Same as behind the neck.

Dumbell front raise 4 sets 17kg 15-20 reps each.

Barbell Shrugs 60kg 15 reps, 80kg 10 reps, 100kg 8 reps.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I only have a few weeks left now until this blast ends and another one begins, its had its ups and downs but in the end a good blast. Will write the last weeks as well before i start my new journal Infernal`s Test mast & Tren journal.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see ye hitting this journal on a regular basis now ye lazy cVnt!! :lol:

A wee KISS day yesterday I see, why you doin behind the neck bro? I find that was the problem to my shoulder injuries, stopped them and less shoulder problems now. I take it your just a machine and nothing breaks ye :lol: . Thats some weight your doing there btw, keep it up sir :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Good to see ye hitting this journal on a regular basis now ye lazy cVnt!! :lol:
> 
> A wee KISS day yesterday I see, why you doin behind the neck bro? I find that was the problem to my shoulder injuries, stopped them and less shoulder problems now. I take it your just a machine and nothing breaks ye :lol: . Thats some weight your doing there btw, keep it up sir :thumb:


Idk what it is but iv never ever had a injury i supposed its attributed to my shoulders and back being my most developed bodyparts or easy for me to grow... I think im to short to get injured lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

some good pressing there buddy, 40kg db's after bb pressing is impressive x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> some good pressing there buddy, 40kg db's after bb pressing is impressive x


Really ? Iv always done its that way guess im just use to it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So far im 92,3 kg weighed my self this morning and im very happy  This week my diet is 1kg lean cut pork with 800 grams of rice ED Along with a shake containing 200grams of oats and 4 scoops 100% whey PWO and a normal whey shake after workout. I can`t be bothered listing my cals and protein right now tired as hell


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL mad pork lover (yeshomo)!! X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL mad pork lover (yeshomo)!! X


Pork goes down very easy


----------

